# Can you disable key fob from opening all windows & sunroof?



## scubatiger (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there a way to disable the key fob function that allows you to hold down the Unlock button and open all of the windows & sunroof? I have a 2015 335i an I love the car but absolutely _*HATE*_ this feature! I think it's the most idiotic, moronic engineering BMW ever did. If they wanted to be smart about the feature, they should have set it up so that you have to hold the Trunk button AND the Unlock button at the same time, to prevent accidental 'pocket dialing openings'. I walked out of my office the other day and found the car unlocked, all of the windows down and the sunroof open. Fortunately, it was not raining and everything was still there, but it could have been disastrous. Have called BMW C/S and of course, they were useless. Waiting to talk to my service tech at the dealership, but don't have much hope. This is not simply an 'inconvenience' - its'a safety and security issue. What if I park it at the airport, go on trip for a week, and my car's been open and unsecured for whole time? I shouldn't have to 'baby' my key fob or give it special treatment. BMW should be smarter than this. If I can't disable this function, I'm selling the car.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

The majority of people don't have a problem with this. But yes it can be coded out. Check the coding forum for someone to help you out.


----------



## JimH46 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have to agree with scubatiger. The dumbest feature ever. I've found my X1 (in the garage luckily!) with all the windows down and sunroof open several times. Took me awhile to figure out it was the keyfob button being pressed in my pocket while unloading stuff etc.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Easy peasy. Don***8217;t wear skinny-jeans.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

scubatiger said:


> *This is not simply an 'inconvenience' - its'a safety and security issue.* What if I park it at the airport, go on trip for a week, and my car's been open and unsecured for whole time? I shouldn't have to 'baby' my key fob or give it special treatment. BMW should be smarter than this. If I can't disable this function, I'm selling the car.


Bit of an overreaction, don't you think? I get that you don't like the comfort-opening feature - fine. You can have it disabled, but the remote will still unlock the car. The risk of leaving your car unlocked at the airport will be exactly the same.

The feature has been around for almost 20 years...can't say I've heard it called a safety risk before. :dunno:


----------



## scubatiger (Mar 30, 2008)

Zeichen311 said:


> Bit of an overreaction, don't you think? I get that you don't like the comfort-opening feature - fine. You can have it disabled, but the remote will still unlock the car. The risk of leaving your car unlocked at the airport will be exactly the same.


Maybe. But have it happen to you once during a rainstorm, or coming out from the grocery store to find everything in your car gone, and it may change your opinion. Yes, I understand the risk of having the doors accidentally unlocked would still be present, but at least the windows would remain closed.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

As someone mentioned above, it can be coded out. You can also change the delay between button press and the windows starting to move.


----------



## adam98540 (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you sure you don't have an electrical gremlin opening the windows? With my E39 and E46 it takes a lot of pressure on the unlock button for a solid 15 seconds to open everything. And on the E46 you have to be within about 5ft of the car the whole time. Maybe the new key fobs make accidents more likely somehow?


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

Get one of the covers for the fob. Should eliminate the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Oaker55 said:


> Get one of the covers for the fob. Should eliminate the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


+1 
I've used original BMW fob covers since a similar experience back in '07 with my 530xi!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

Have a bmw 335xi. all windows opened etc. 3 times in 4 years...the first time I had 1.5" of rain in my car and it's smelled ever since. AGree totally


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

*car ruined by auto key fab window/sunroof opening*



Zeichen311 said:


> Bit of an overreaction, don't you think? I get that you don't like the comfort-opening feature - fine. You can have it disabled, but the remote will still unlock the car. The risk of leaving your car unlocked at the airport will be exactly the same.
> 
> The feature has been around for almost 20 years...can't say I've heard it called a safety risk before. :dunno:


Woke up with 1.5 inches of rain in my car in the morning thanks to this brilliant idea. I would call that significant, wouldn't you?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Doug Huffman said:


> Easy peasy. Don't wear skinny-jeans.


It happened to me within weeks of our purchase, our first road trip to US-129 Tail of the Dragon. Not since for being careful of my habits.

Similar to new owners demanding IHKA work the way they expect and want. Nope.


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

*key fab window opening*

In the last 4 years i have had all windows and sunroof opened accidentally by the key fab three times. of course, it rained all night the first time. My car has smelled ever since! Obviously this must happen alot.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL @ ***8220;a lot***8221;! I drilled holes in the floor board of my FIAT X-1/9 for often not having the top on during Charleston thunderstorms. The geysers driving through puddles were the price.


----------



## Wolfus Aurelius (Mar 19, 2019)

I understand the annoyance Scubatiger feels . . but don't you have to press and hold the Unlock button for a significant amount of time, a few seconds at least, for the windows to begin to open? And hold it even longer for the sunroof to open? And don't you have to be fairly close to the car, too? I love the windows-down feature on my '15 328i and use it, but I've never opened the sunroof that way, and I've never had the car unlock and windows roll down accidentally.

Maybe keep nothing in that pocket but the key fob, maybe with the cover Oaker55 suggests.


----------



## Semi-Retired (Oct 31, 2018)

Buy a Carly OBDII adapter and the app and you can easily code that feature to stop working, as well as many other hidden features that you can program into or out of the car.


----------



## Edmonds59 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Me too.*

I'm new here, and a relatively new BMW owner (2015 328i Xdrive GT), but I 100% agree with the original post by scubatiger - dumbest damn feature ever in an automobile. I just experienced a rain event wherein my windows were open all night, apparently from having the key in my pocket on the couch, in my living room. I was so pissed this morning I couldn't even see straight.

So, is getting an OBD II and programming it out the way to do it? Are there specific instructions as to how to do it somewhere or is it self explanatory?

With this, among a host of other annoyances with this car, I'm so far not a BMW fan yet. My wife's Merc C300 drives better and is superior to this thing in so many ways (and yeah, I realize the MB has the same feature, but you have to be right at the door - smart).


----------



## Semi-Retired (Oct 31, 2018)

See my post directly above yours.


----------



## Edmonds59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Semi-Retired (Oct 31, 2018)

You can go directly to car,y.com and enter your exact model to see the programmable features for your model before purchasing the Carly OBDII adapter or Carly app.


----------



## Edmonds59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow, that's a lot of functions! Thanks. I'll see if my pissed-offedness maintains long enough to dig into that or if I'll just live with the possibility of future soakings. :dunno:


----------



## Semi-Retired (Oct 31, 2018)

It'll give you somethin' to mess around with for a while for sure.I'm still wondering just how the fob reached that far if the car was in your drive outside and fob was in you pocket inside. On my 535iGT, the fob has to be held relatively close to the car door to activate it, and you have to push and hold the button to get the windows to open/close.


----------



## Edmonds59 (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't know how it happened but it happened. It's the only possible way it could have happened. From where I was sitting to the parking pad outside is actually only about 20 - 25 feet at most, and a wood framed house, so not inconceivable. I usually take my keys out of my pocket and put them on a ledge as soon as I get home, but this time, I sat down and dozed off with them in my pocket. When I dragged myself up, went straight up to bed, never even thought about it. :dunno:


----------



## Sinner328 (Jan 19, 2020)

Where can I buy a cover for my keys?

(And I love this feature, as in the South it***8217;s a must to use it in the summertime after having been parked all day under the sun (no, my boss won***8217;t build a shed for my BMW).


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sinner328 said:


> Where can I buy a cover for my keys?
> 
> (And I love this feature, as in the South it's a must to use it in the summertime after having been parked all day under the sun (no, *my boss won't build a shed for my BMW*).


Barbarian! Get a new job. 

Until then, any BMW dealer can hook you up with a fob cover for around twenty bucks.


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

i had a 335xi, 11' and on three occassions over 9 yrs this occurred. It happenened on a day where it downpoored and it ruined my vehicle. the other two times, it didn't rain. I do carry my key with me in my pocked frequently...agree 100%, this is bad feature to have since the benefits clearly outweigh the risks...


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

all windows open...occurred 3x in 9 years. on one occassion, it rained profusely and i never did get the slightly musky smell out of my car fully. Horrible feature. Anyone know how to disable this, let me know. I carry my key with me frequently in my pocket, so i am pretty sure that is why it occurred. Oh, one time i occurred when i was cleaning my garage, squatting down ..so def due to the fab...


----------



## miraghoul (May 22, 2020)

*windows and sunroof open - security risk*

I have had this happen multiple times a year on my 2016 X6.

I have also had 2 thefts as a result including a new Ipad.
I just gave back my X^ on a lease and got a sweet deal on a Ruby black metallic enhanced. One of the things I asked the dealership to do was re-code my keys / car to eliminate the convenience feature and also disable the trunk open key on the key fobs.

I am crazy happy with the X6 and really looking forward to the new one, but I cannot tell you how much trouble it causes for me on an ongoing basis. It's not just a problem, its a HUGE security risk, one I have lost thousands of dollars on.

Basically if I don't remember to take the FOB out of my pocket on a regular basis while I go inside, I'm in danger of being screwed.


----------



## Shrinker (Jan 27, 2021)

scubatiger said:


> Is there a way to disable the key fob function that allows you to hold down the Unlock button and open all of the windows & sunroof? I have a 2015 335i an I love the car but absolutely _*HATE*_ this feature! I think it's the most idiotic, moronic engineering BMW ever did. If they wanted to be smart about the feature, they should have set it up so that you have to hold the Trunk button AND the Unlock button at the same time, to prevent accidental 'pocket dialing openings'. I walked out of my office the other day and found the car unlocked, all of the windows down and the sunroof open. Fortunately, it was not raining and everything was still there, but it could have been disastrous. Have called BMW C/S and of course, they were useless. Waiting to talk to my service tech at the dealership, but don't have much hope. This is not simply an 'inconvenience' - its'a safety and security issue. What if I park it at the airport, go on trip for a week, and my car's been open and unsecured for whole time? I shouldn't have to 'baby' my key fob or give it special treatment. BMW should be smarter than this. If I can't disable this function, I'm selling the car.


Agree totally. I've had the same thing happen on my M5 and my Mini. I have silicone covers on the fobs but that doesn't stop it. I had an inch of snow all over the interior of the car once. This needs to be fixed somehow.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW sells fob covers to prevent inadvertent button pushing.


----------



## Shrinker (Jan 27, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> BMW sells fob covers to prevent inadvertent button pushing.


No doubt, but I haven’t had much success with the covers so far. Why not just have a small switch on the car or the fob to disable all this convenience.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Shrinker said:


> No doubt, but I haven’t had much success with the covers so far. Why not just have a small switch on the car or the fob to disable all this convenience.


I had the problem once, on our first road trip, to discover the possibility, and not since; five years later.


----------



## Glen E (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you can code out both convenient closing and comfort access closing with BimmerCode… Download the app and it’ll show you what options are supported for your car.


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

scubatiger said:


> Is there a way to disable the key fob function that allows you to hold down the Unlock button and open all of the windows & sunroof? I have a 2015 335i an I love the car but absolutely _*HATE*_ this feature! I think it's the most idiotic, moronic engineering BMW ever did. If they wanted to be smart about the feature, they should have set it up so that you have to hold the Trunk button AND the Unlock button at the same time, to prevent accidental 'pocket dialing openings'. I walked out of my office the other day and found the car unlocked, all of the windows down and the sunroof open. Fortunately, it was not raining and everything was still there, but it could have been disastrous. Have called BMW C/S and of course, they were useless. Waiting to talk to my service tech at the dealership, but don't have much hope. This is not simply an 'inconvenience' - its'a safety and security issue. What if I park it at the airport, go on trip for a week, and my car's been open and unsecured for whole time? I shouldn't have to 'baby' my key fob or give it special treatment. BMW should be smarter than this. If I can't disable this function, I'm selling the car.


I woke up to drive to work in a car with a 1/2" of water about 4 yrs ago and blamed someone for leaving everything open until i was in my garage messing around and all of a sudden all the windows came down...its then i realized. My car never stopped smelling slightly musty after than incident. Totally agree


----------



## larryfriv (Apr 1, 2019)

Zeichen311 said:


> Bit of an overreaction, don't you think? I get that you don't like the comfort-opening feature - fine. You can have it disabled, but the remote will still unlock the car. The risk of leaving your car unlocked at the airport will be exactly the same.
> 
> The feature has been around for almost 20 years...can't say I've heard it called a safety risk before. :dunno:


It is pretty obvious that this is convenient but can be a really bad experience as it was for me...1/2 inch of rain in my car...which forever more had a slight smell. Bottom line, is the slight convenience of this feature worth the risks of accidetally opening it. By the way, it happened on my 335 and now, just today, on my 340. I was in my garage bending down/cleaning up and it must have triggered it. Thankfully I was outside later and saw it. It has now happened to me on 3 occassions. Two times on my 335xi and now once on my 340.


----------



## Shrinker (Jan 27, 2021)

Glen E said:


> I think you can code out both convenient closing and comfort access closing with BimmerCode… Download the app and it’ll show you what options are supported for your car.


Unfortunately the bimmercode app is not comparable with my cars


----------



## Girourdxi (Dec 30, 2021)

adam98540 said:


> Are you sure you don't have an electrical gremlin opening the windows? With my E39 and E46 it takes a lot of pressure on the unlock button for a solid 15 seconds to open everything. And on the E46 you have to be within about 5ft of the car the whole time. Maybe the new key fobs make accidents more likely somehow?


I have a 528xi and it happens all the time...all it takes is sitting on a coat pocket for a few seconds...I've come out with snow in my car ....such a bad design


----------



## giant head (Mar 2, 2014)

wcr3d said:


> The majority of people don't have a problem with this. But yes it can be coded out. Check the coding forum for someone to help you out.


I like the feature and have never had a problem with it, great on hot days where you don't want to have to walk to the car and lower the windows, just don't put your keys in with a bunch other crap in your pocket.


----------



## davidward3 (1 mo ago)

Yup! Probably close to a dozen times eight years on my X-5 ! Multiple times open in rain all night and twice now had to replace the power window switches because of shorting out because of rain! Try my best to never keep my keys out of my pocket in my house, but not always perfect at that!


----------

